# Mozzila Fire Fox



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2012)

Tonight I down loaded this due to some errors I was getting with Explorer. Now every time I go a page like WMT or Face Book I have to sign in. I've clicked the box that says to save information. Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## robie (Mar 15, 2012)

I use Mozilla Fox fire, but that is a new one on me. Sounds like something in your security section.


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you get a Google screen that comes up and ask do you want to restore your last session?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2012)

Sounds to me like you have your cookies being blocked or not kept. Make sure you accept cookies!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 15, 2012)

I accept cookies every year when the girl scouts come around selling them. Some of them are really good. Try that Dan and see if that helps........................heheheheheheheheheh


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I accept cookies every year when the girl scouts come around selling them. Some of them are really good. Try that Dan and see if that helps........................heheheheheheheheheh



Tagalongs are the best and LOL, you are bad!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2012)

Tagalongs and Samoas!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2012)

Dan, go into tools, Options, and then Security and click on Save passwords. That may be it also.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2012)

But they're so dang expensive. Yes I still support them though.
I gave up and returned Explorer as my default.If I need to go to the site that was giving the "403 Forbidden", I can jump back on FireFox.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2012)

Wade, you're 10 minutes too late. I went back into Firefox and did as you said. It was already checked but it also said do not save password from WMT! That was wierd. I'll try later to make firefox a default again and try it out.


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Wade, you're 10 minutes too late. I went back into Firefox and did as you said. It was already checked but it also said do not save password from WMT! That was wierd. I'll try later to make firefox a default again and try it out.



LOL, Wade jinxed you!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2012)

Dan, I jusy realized I dont use the new version of Firefox! Download 3.6.26. I believe you have Kaspersky still right. The Kaspersky virtual keyboard will show up in the right side of the bookmarks toolbar with this older version which is still kept to date. I had issues with the new version and uninstalled it and then shut off the auto update in the tools. This is the download I use! 
http://www.mozilas.com/download/firefox3.6.htm


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes I do use that. Thanks wade.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Tagalongs and Samoas!


...and thin mints!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 15, 2012)

Go to Tools > Options > Security Tab - then check to save passwords...


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Dan, go into tools, Options, and then Security and click on Save passwords. That may be it also.


 


winemaker_3352 said:


> Go to Tools > Options > Security Tab - then check to save passwords...


 
Jon could you repeat that please but type a little slower.  Wade posted the same thing on the first page you didn't see. Thanks Buddy, I appreaciate it.


----------



## Affe (Mar 22, 2012)

Runningwolf, I believe you have your issue solved, but I'd like to make some suggestions now that you've upgraded to FireFox.

FF is great if you like to customize your web experience. The biggest perk of FF is the ability to use addons. Here are a few I would suggest:

AdBlock Plus - block advertisements, load pages MUCH faster! I HIGHLY recommend this addon!
NoScript - prevent rogue scripts from running! Only downside on this is you have to allow certain scripts to run that you didn't have to do before. Eventually, however, your settings will be remembered and you'll only have to deal with minor annoyances when visiting foreign websites. I occasionally find myself disabling this addon, but I always turn it back on at some point. It's a great security feature.
Download Statusbar - No more open windows for your downloads! This cool little toolbar will show all of your current and completed downloads on a small status bar at the bottom of the browser, allowing you to easily see the status of your download as well as opening the file or file location.
Speed Dial - Display all of your favorite web pages on start! Simply click on the thumbnail provided to go there! Turns your homepage into a useful page of bookmarks!

For anyone interested in the differences between most browsers:

FireFox - Great for addons, can be a memory hog
Chrome - fast. simple.
Opera - I really don't know much about this one. But it's better than IE.
Internet Explorer - waste of disk space. Required for windows. Use one of the other three listed above for a much better web experience.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 22, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Jon could you repeat that please but type a little slower.  Wade posted the same thing on the first page you didn't see. Thanks Buddy, I appreaciate it.



Yeah - but mine looked more professional


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2012)

I disagree that Google Chrome is faster! Way slower at least on my computer. I could open FF at least twice before Chrome even shows its face!


----------



## Affe (Mar 22, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I disagree that Google Chrome is faster! Way slower at least on my computer. I could open FF at least twice before Chrome even shows its face!



Haha, I'd believe it, but that's the perk I've heard Chrome users touting! I'm a FF guy myself (the memory usage doesn't bother my machine).


----------



## BobF (Mar 22, 2012)

Chrome is superfast for me.


----------

